# Bacon Cheddar Scones



## disco (Apr 19, 2020)

I normally don't do posts of non meat recipes but this one helps me solve a problem related to my bacon production. When I smoke bacon, the trimmings and end slices are very strongly smoked. I use some of them in soups, stews and chilis but sometimes I get ahead and have a lot of trimming. I used those trimmings for the bacon in this recipe and they added a great smoky touch.

Most scones are a sweet treat. I wanted a savoury scone to have for breakfast. So, I cut the sugar and added bacon, cheese and green onions. MMMMM!

I’ve tried making them two ways. Once with only 50 ml (1/4 cup) (50 grams) of sugar and once with no sugar. Both are good and quite different. I think I slightly prefer the no sugar but others preferred a touch of sweet. Try it both ways and you decide.

You can also use all regular flour instead of a portion of whole wheat and different cheeses. Try sharp cheddar or any strong hard cheese. In this cook, I used Manchego.

Preheat an oven to 425 F (220 C).

I started by chopping 200 grams (300 ml) (1 1/4 cup) bacon and then browning it. If it has a lot of grease drain it but a little doesn’t hurt. Let the bacon cool.








Mix 50 ml (1/4 cup) (50 grams) sugar (if you are using it), 212 grams (400 ml) (1 2/3 cups) flour, 106 grams (200 ml) (7/8 cup) whole wheat flour, 15 ml (1 tablespoon) (15 grams) baking powder, 4 ml (3/4 teaspoon) (3 grams) salt, 1 ml (1/4 teaspoon) (0.5 grams) pepper, 0.5 ml (1/8 teaspoon) (0.4 grams) garlic powder and a pinch of cayenne in a large mixing bowl.







Cut 100 ml (1 1/2 cup) (91 grams) cold butter into the dry ingredients and cut with two knives or a pastry blender until like coarse cornmeal.

Add the bacon, 140 grams (450 ml) (1 3/4 cup) shredded cheese and 50 ml (1/4 cup) (20 grams) chopped green onion and stir to mix with the dry ingredients.







Make a well in the centre of the dry ingredients and pour 125 ml (1/2 cup) yogurt and 150 ml (2/3 cup) milk into the well. Stir the liquid in just until you have a well mixed dough.

Turn the dough onto a baking sheet coated with baking spray.







Form the dough into a circular disc about one inch thick, Cut the circle into eight wedges. Pull the wedges out so there are spaces between each scone.







Bake in a 425 F (220 C) oven for 25 minutes. I check the internal temperature with an instant read thermometer. If it is over 203 F (95 C) it is done.



















The Verdict

This is a great breakfast or snack. The cheese gives it a richness. The salt of the bacon goes with the sweet. It is better warm so throw it in the microwave for 30 seconds if not serving right out of the oven.

Disco


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 19, 2020)

Wow . I bet those are great.  Nice work .


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 19, 2020)

Man Disco those look phenomenal and I have to think the flavor combo is awesome!! Beautiful step by step lay out too. Like!!


----------



## disco (Apr 19, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Wow . I bet those are great.  Nice work .



Thanks! They are tasty.



jcam222 said:


> Man Disco those look phenomenal and I have to think the flavor combo is awesome!! Beautiful step by step lay out too. Like!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 19, 2020)

They look like something I would really like to make. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 19, 2020)

That's a beautiful piece of work, looks delicious! When you micro them to warm up a bit is that the cheese or a little butter? Butter is like bacon in some ways, makes everything better. LIKE! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 19, 2020)

They look really good!  Thanks for posting and the step by step description 

Ryan


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 19, 2020)

Never had a bacon scone. Looks delicious!


----------



## disco (Apr 19, 2020)

Steve H said:


> They look like something I would really like to make. Thanks for the recipe!



Thanks for the kind words!



sawhorseray said:


> That's a beautiful piece of work, looks delicious! When you micro them to warm up a bit is that the cheese or a little butter? Butter is like bacon in some ways, makes everything better. LIKE! RAY



Thank you! It has a nice skiff of butter on the last picture. I don't need butter. I am not addicted to butter. I can stop eating butter any time I want. Pass the butter.


----------



## disco (Apr 19, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> They look really good!  Thanks for posting and the step by step description
> 
> Ryan



Thank you for the compliment!



ososmokeshack said:


> Never had a bacon scone. Looks delicious!



It did turn out well. Thanks!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 19, 2020)

Never heard of them but they look great.


----------



## disco (Apr 20, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Never heard of them but they look great.


Thanks, Adam! They turned out very well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2020)

Looks Great Disco!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------

